# In memoriam, Jerry Hadley



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Some of us still remember American tenor Jerry Hadley, who sadly took his life July 18 2007.

Jerry was much loved and respected, and he was a smart, funny man in addition to being a fine tenor.

Here's his account of what is probably the most embarrassing debut of any singer, where he almost sang to the wrong people and fire came into play. A truly funny account:

http://www.fanfaire.com/conq/trial.html

RIP Jerry.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting this remembrance, katdad. This reminded me of a tenor I have enjoyed greatly. Jerry Hadley had a beautiful voice, one that he could use with great feeling and characterization. I have to admit that I enjoyed him in lighter fare too. One of my favorite performances was his appearance in Showboat by Jerome Kern. In that compact disc he sang with Fredrica von Stade and Teresa Stratas.

I also enjoyed your link, a very interesting, very human account of opening-night jitters.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Roland, I've got the same Showboat CD and it's delightful.

Yeah, Jerry is sadly missed. Folks can read his bio on Wiki. He just had too many internal problems and they got the best of him.

Incidentally, we tragically lost Beverly Sills about the same time as we lost Jerry. Beverly was his mentor, as you may know. And she was a terrific lady.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

katdad said:


> Roland, I've got the same Showboat CD and it's delightful.
> 
> Yeah, Jerry is sadly missed. Folks can read his bio on Wiki. He just had too many internal problems and they got the best of him.
> 
> Incidentally, we tragically lost Beverly Sills about the same time as we lost Jerry. Beverly was his mentor, as you may know. And she was a terrific lady.


Beverly Sills is probably one of most favourite Rosinas


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Beverly Sills was one of my favorite people, period. A wonderful person, smart, talented, and full of joy. Gone from us too soon.


----------

